# The Twins are Four!



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Wow, I can't believe it! It seems like just yesterday, I brought them home. And they took over the house. And my life. 




Their Petfinder pictures that made me fall in love with them




















Their first days home with me

Little Cali playing











Little Charlee dancing










A little collage that Geri made for me











The fights



"Say goodbye to your leetle friend!"













and snuggling


----------



## Rocky_Raccoon (Jun 7, 2011)

They're beautiful


----------



## KittieLover (May 2, 2011)

Happy 4th Birthday, Charlee and Cali!














arty:bday
Hope you two have a wonderful birthday! Did your mummy get you lots of presents?


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Happy birthday girls!!


----------



## 6cats4me (Apr 30, 2011)

They were adorable as kittens but are even more beautiful as adults! Adult cats always grab my heart.  They look so happy and content.


----------



## love.my.cats (Jan 29, 2009)

Happy Birthday gorgeous girls!


----------



## Jan Rebecca (Oct 14, 2010)

Great photos! Happy Birthday to the twins!


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

I could look at those two all day. They're living in Cali & Charlee World and the rest of us are just visitors. 

Happy birthday to the twins!


----------



## Jess041 (Jul 6, 2009)

Aww Happy Birthday Cali and Charlee! Hope you get lots of birthday treats!


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

Happy birthday guys!! =D


----------



## Sinatra-Butters (Aug 9, 2010)

Happy Birthday pretty girls!


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

Beautiful kitties.....now beautiful cats! Happy Birthday! from me, Alkee and Zuba.


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

Happy Birthday to two very beautiful girls from two very handsome guys! 










Oh, and Midnight, Li'l Smokie and I wish Charlee and Cali a very Happy Birthday as well.


----------



## Auntie Crazy (Dec 10, 2006)

Some very happy birthday wishes coming your way from Auntie Crazy and her crew! May you all enjoy many, many more! :love2

AC, Allen, Rachel, Meghan, Spencer, Heather and Ralph!


----------



## NRD (Mar 31, 2010)

At first I thought you meant they had cloned themselves (2 are 4).

Happiest of Birthdays. They are older, and you are younger, right? Or at least happier!


----------



## swimkris (Jul 17, 2010)

Happy birthday! I've always thought they are two of the prettiest cats on the board


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

4? The twins are 4? I remember when you brought them home! They have grown into such beautiful girls thanks to their wonderful meowmie.


----------



## OwnedByACat (Jan 11, 2008)

*Happy Birthday beautiful twins!!!!* :bday

P.S. I made that collage??? LOL!! My memory is terrible!!!


----------



## Fran (Jan 9, 2008)

Four! Amazing! Happiest of birthdays to the lovely twins!  

artyarty

Fran


----------



## Kobster (Feb 1, 2007)

Its just impossible that they are four already! Love the collage poem! Very sweet!


----------



## Luvkitties (Jan 22, 2009)

Happy Birthday girls!!! 

From Patch, Treize and me!


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

Happy Birthday Charlee,and Cali! Did you get some nice presents?


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

A belated Happy Birthday to the twins (I haven't been able to post much for a while, since I'm in the midst of major renovations at home). Your girls are soooo adorable. I love their baby pictures and the snuggle pics!


----------



## necro1134 (Jun 20, 2011)

happy birthday!!!


----------

